
ICE Says Newly Enrolling Intl Students Can't Come to US If Classes Fully Online - abhisuri97
https://www.wsj.com/articles/ice-says-newly-enrolling-international-students-can-t-come-to-u-s-if-classes-fully-online-11595611772
======
siruncledrew
If someone is (a new student) taking fully-online classes abroad - why would
traveling be a necessity?

It seems like the extra moving would erode any savings gained from not having
locality matter?

~~~
viraptor
Internet quality/availability at home. Ease of collaboration. Home situation
not allowing easy studying. Lots of other potential issues...

(This is targeted at normal classes that are online right now, not just at
online-only courses)

~~~
sadfev
And timezones. Some classes are synchronous and often deadlines times
unsuitable.

